# Latest Haul - a lot of (weird and lame) cars included!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Summer is a great time for road trippin’, and nothing makes a trip better than getting some good sprue along the way. I did well on a two-pronged trip in August, and I just got the stuff organized. I thought it would be fun to share my haul from Michigan to Hamilton , Ontario!

Check it out at the link below; if you thought I had eclectic tastes before, well… just think that now I’m going from Barbie Vette to nuclear missile, and all points in between!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/scores-and-collections/2019-end-of-summer-haul/*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Love those classic MPC kits. 
that missile truck looks interesting. then again, i play spintires, so i'm kind of familiar with soviet trucks.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Now for real fun, build something using parts from all five kits!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Richard Baker said:


> Now for real fun, build something using parts from all five kits!


Barbie's missile launcher corvette?
:freak:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That Camaro looks like something Ken would drive.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Love those classic MPC kits.
> that missile truck looks interesting. then again, i play spintires, so i'm kind of familiar with soviet trucks.


Even if I had them all, I'd still want more of those MPC kits! There's just so much going on on each and every box, and they're just so excitingly lame and tasteless that I can't help but be drawn in. They're like the Jerry Springer of car kits!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember having an MPC camper road truck on a Chevrolet chassis back in the early '70s with a fold down patio and sliding patio doors. Not sure what happened to it but I would love to have that one again.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

All I want to know is why barbie's Vette is silver and not pink? :wink2:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Alien said:


> All I want to know is why barbie's Vette is silver and not pink? :wink2:


That's what I thought, too! However, I looked it up, and that first C4 that Barbie had was silver. There was a mirror-pink vacuum-metalized version a few years later... I do have a leaning towards trying to make that one, of course!  Likely, though, I'll just stick with the silver...


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

irishtrek said:


> I remember having an MPC camper road truck on a Chevrolet chassis back in the early '70s with a fold down patio and sliding patio doors. Not sure what happened to it but I would love to have that one again.


This One?










It was reissued around 12 years or so ago, they can still be found but at crazy prices.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't recall seeing those images on the box but the rear of the camper looks dead on.


----------

